# Attended a Prep group meeting



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Of all things our neighbor invited me to his dads place for a prep get together..lol.. this wasn't a big surprise just because of comments I overheard will shooting at his range which he built after he came over one day while we were shooting and I let him shoot my 10-22 and AR 15.. since then most of the women in his extended have gotten 10-22's... so I kinda put it together..

Anywho.. what I noticed was that the youngest person there was maybe around 40 while the oldest was 88... the old gal gave a good talk about gardening and I learned why we can't grow potatoes worth a damn!!.. as did my neighbor and a few others...lol..

But my post is more about the age thing.. a while back I asked the question " how old are we" and I seem to recall almost everybody that replied was over 40 except our resident Juvenile Lexis...lol ..

And this kinda worries me, are we not asking young folks to join us
? or are they too busy ipoding to want to listen to us old farts?.. as we get older we can do less and less... so how do we get the younger folks on board? they need to be prepping too...hell even more so then a lot of us..

I never noticed this nor even thought about it until yesterday..

Any thoughts on it or am I just imagining something that's not really there??*


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

For the most part, they are just ignoring situations around them.

We have some friends, 10 years younger. Tornados hit their family and friends last year, even had elderly cousins die. I just asked them last week, got food and water storage started? The answer...no.

Then a " I'll just come to your house" comment!!!!

Ugh.

I've stopped talking to folks and am starting to learn who are willing. It has become a sixth sense, I think.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know a few people in their mid 20's that are begining to get interested. I'm 37. It seams to me that younger people don't know any different than to except the way things are. Its the whole theirs nothing wrong that I can fix or do anything about so just go on and party.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i think most of the young folks are to busy on ipods and getting hand outs. my children are preparing. but they prepare for a tornado or hurricane;which is good. my granddaughter has asked us to help her prepare for ayears worth of food and water. the interesting thing is she [20 years old] wants pawpaw to teach her and her son to hunt and fish,survival. she has seen how hard it is to live from paycheck to paycheck and that is not what she wants. great grandson is 6 months old. we think this is going to be fun and very enjoyable as we will get to see them more.:2thumb:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

We had a prepper's meetup this weekend where most of us appeared to be in our 40s & 50s...altho there were a couple of folks who looked to be in their late 20s or early 30s...and they brought their kids, which I thought was wonderful. The earlier the better. :2thumb:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

There are so many things to think about in your 20's and 30's. (I fall in the under 40 crowd at 32.) Most people are just getting married, having babies, buying a house, going to college, working ect, ect, ect in their 20's that they barely have time to think about tomorrow let alone 10 or 20 years from then. Toddlers have a way of sucking all of your time and energy out of you! I don't think some people even have time to stop and see what is going on in the world until the kids are in their teens or about out of the house...making them in their late 30's or 40's. Between baseball, soccer, piano, school, PTO, ect ect ect when are they supposed to attend a prepper meeting? 
Do you 40 and 50 and 88 year old's want a 3 year old climbing the walls and a 9 month old screaming the entire time you are having a meeting?? Hiring a baby sitter so they can go to a prepper meeting is probably out of the question for most of the 20 and 30 somethings too. 

How many people do you associate with outside of your peer age group? If you are not friends with the 20 somethings how are you going to know any of them to invite them to the meeting? I am friends with people older than me but they do not invite me and my SIX kids to dinner let alone a meeting at their house because most 40, 50, and 60 somethings are not in the childproof house stage to be able to handle kids coming in and then having a way to entertain them. 

Potatoes??? Why can't you grow them??


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am a single father/grandfather of three grown daughters 24 ,26, 28 and grandson 3. The middle daughter is in the Navy(and proud of her).

The oldest, youngest daughters and grandson are still at home, I have somewhat encouraged this because of my outlook for the future, it is easier to prepare 1 household than 3. They are aware of what may happen to this country/world and have adjusted their lives accordingly. 

About 10 years ago when the oldest daughter was just starting college she started being concerned about food prices when we would do a weekly shopping trip for her "Dorm Food" and that is what got us started "Prepping".

I guess the daughters fall into the younger end of the age group.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> There are so many things to think about in your 20's and 30's. (I fall in the under 40 crowd at 32.) Most people are just getting married, having babies, buying a house, going to college, working ect, ect, ect in their 20's that they barely have time to think about tomorrow let alone 10 or 20 years from then. Toddlers have a way of sucking all of your time and energy out of you! I don't think some people even have time to stop and see what is going on in the world until the kids are in their teens or about out of the house...making them in their late 30's or 40's. Between baseball, soccer, piano, school, PTO, ect ect ect when are they supposed to attend a prepper meeting?
> Do you 40 and 50 and 88 year old's want a 3 year old climbing the walls and a 9 month old screaming the entire time you are having a meeting?? Hiring a baby sitter so they can go to a prepper meeting is probably out of the question for most of the 20 and 30 somethings too.
> 
> How many people do you associate with outside of your peer age group? If you are not friends with the 20 somethings how are you going to know any of them to invite them to the meeting? I am friends with people older than me but they do not invite me and my SIX kids to dinner let alone a meeting at their house because most 40, 50, and 60 somethings are not in the childproof house stage to be able to handle kids coming in and then having a way to entertain them.
> ...


Pam as you said you are in your early thirties and have kiddos of your own, and you have been getting prepared for whatever is comming at us and doing so under stressful conditions, so why can't others in their 20's and 30's get a clue and do the same as the rest of us. I guess that question has been answered in other posts in this thread.

If you can do it with six kiddo's and during your current situation, I fail to see why others can't. 
I think alot of what we are doing involves (as I said to Sue and MMM) quite a bit of "no quit grit" which I know you have, and I think most of us have also or we wouldn't be on here and doing what we are doing to prepare. So hang in there kiddo and keep on keeping on, and know that if you were in my neck of the woods the supper table would be set with seven extra places. I love children especially with chocolate and whipped cream on top :lolsmash::threadbump::lolsmash:. Sorry I just couldn't resist. Seriously I really do mean you would be welcome at our home, my BH and I do love kids and we have a whole host of movies and games, so there all of us "old farts" aren't alike.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I work with mostly 18-30 year olds. Once you get higher up in rank and you get upper 30's and 40s. Yes there are about 5 of us over 50 ...me I am 50. If I cant get a 18 year old to understand you cant flirt with an inmate I sure cant get her to think about planning for the future. Now the ones who have a grasp on life I do encourage to putting food back....then I move on to other items till they start to understand what I am talking about. There are maybe 2 others who are on the same page as me. We all have to qualify every year with shotgun and handgun 9mm. Cert has to every quarter and add in AR 15 and physical standards. 
As for babysitting hail I know I would keep the kids. Yes I will miss one maybe 2 meetings BUT its called communication and then the mothers once they get the hang of whats going on we rotate who stays with the youngest kids. When it comes to training and shooting ALL should be involved. 
How will the children learn but watching the adults. I remember many times being around when my parents and grandparents had meetings or parties and I knew what was expected from me.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You might find more "closet-preppers" in your neighborhoods. Yesterday I was at a birthday-party for my 1-year-old-neice. There were 7 children at the party, all around 1-yo, one 8year-old and the rest were all adults.

I was talking with one of the couples and the guy's comments made me think that he might be a prepper, maybe closet-prepper. His daughter turned one about 2 weeks ago. He was talking about building a greenhouse on the roof of his garage, converting to solar, he was talking about his garden and all his berry bushes, he was talking about his canning of food-stuff - all of it fairly openly. He wants to get out of Calgary and to a larger yard for bigger gardening capabilities as well

With all the other people at the party, I wasn't going to point him towards this site, but, I will see if I can "be friends" with him to get a better feeling - and then maybe introduce him to this site. 

So - there might be more out there that are also being "quiet" about their preps ..


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I am a single father/grandfather of three grown daughters 24 ,26, 28 and grandson 3. The middle daughter is in the Navy(and proud of her).
> 
> The oldest, youngest daughters and grandson are still at home, I have somewhat encouraged this because of my outlook for the future, it is easier to prepare 1 household than 3. They are aware of what may happen to this country/world and have adjusted their lives accordingly.
> 
> ...


That is great to hear that they are pulling with you, not against you. 
Please tell your Daughter that is serving in the Navy, a great big "Thank You" from me and mine for her service to our Country.
My Daughter and future SIL are preppers, but my Son (so I have found out in the past few weeks) thinks I am preaching "doom and Gloom" and basically said he didn't want to hear it.
He seems to have drastically changed his tune from when he last told me he was with me all the way.
I sure could have spent the money on more preps rather than the weapons and a whole host of other gear that I bought for him. Oh well I am sure if/when it all comes down around our ears he will come running with his tail between his legs and his hand out. :dunno: Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Pam as you said you are in your early thirties and have kiddos of your own, and you have been getting prepared for whatever is comming at us and doing so under stressful conditions, so why can't others in their 20's and 30's get a clue and do the same as the rest of us. I guess that question has been answered in other posts in this thread.
> 
> If you can do it with six kiddo's and during your current situation, I fail to see why others can't.
> I think alot of what we are doing involves (as I said to Sue and MMM) quite a bit of "no quit grit" which I know you have, and I think most of us have also or we wouldn't be on here and doing what we are doing to prepare. So hang in there kiddo and keep on keeping on, and know that if you were in my neck of the woods the supper table would be set with seven extra places. I love children especially with chocolate and whipped cream on top :lolsmash::threadbump::lolsmash:. Sorry I just couldn't resist. Seriously I really do mean you would be welcome at our home, my BH and I do love kids and we have a whole host of movies and games, so there all of us "old farts" aren't alike.


As you pointed out...I am not like most 20 and 30 somethings. That is probably why I do not hang around with a lot of people my own age. Most of my friends are older. I do not get into the whole bubble headed superficial talk that I hear from a lot of people my own age. Believe me I hear it a LOT! 
I think I was born a prepper! I prepped even before I had kiddos...it was much easier then too! I think it is because I am a bit of a hoarder by nature! LOL! 
Most of my peers are not into canning, gardening, animals, guns, sewing, and all of the other things I am into. I find that 'I' must reach out to the older generation to find common interests and knowledge. 
As I sit here and type I can see my three older boys and 7 yo DD sitting around the kitchen table working on their school work, some times working together and helping each other and I think of how blessed I am!! (9yo is on the couch next to me playing on my Thrive because he is done with his school work and 3 yo DD is in the other corner of the living room playing with 9 yo toys.) But so many people in my age group can not wait for their kids to get on the bus in the morning or out the door to daycare! 
Believe me I have ran into people my age who think that meat MAGICALLY appears wrapped in cellophane on styrofoam in the grocery store! Or that chicken only comes in nugget form! And having an extra weeks worth of food on hand would be CLUTTER in their perfectly manicured home! 
Other 20 and 30 somethings are just NOT like me! That's why they can't!!

I think I would have 10 times more of that 'no quit grit' if I had someone who worked WITH me instead of against me too!

Oh yeah, and my kids are not in a million activities but they are in 4H shooting. I try to gear my kids activities/learning around prepping. 
I have decided that for science they are studying plants for the rest of the year because it is coming up on gardening season and my kids all know how to preserve and cook food but I think they need to know more of the science behind growing their own food.

By the way my prepper meeting that I go to is this Saturday!! I have only been able to go to one meeting in Jan. The weather was to bad to go in Feb.

Oldvet, I would be honored to come to dinner at your house!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Pam, you aren't the only youngster! 29 here, love to sew, knit, garden, homeschool, getting into canning and dehydrating. Dh reloads his ammo and hunts, is great with cars/mechanics. I agree with you about being born to be a prepper, it has always been in my nature to have a plan b or c and to have the preps to go with that plan.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Rachel, any chance you live near NE OHIO??????


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> Do you 40 and 50 and 88 year old's want a 3 year old climbing the walls and a 9 month old screaming the entire time you are having a meeting?? Hiring a baby sitter so they can go to a prepper meeting is probably out of the question for most of the 20 and 30 somethings too.


There were 3 toddlers at our meeting, plus a 12 y/o. Yes, the littler ones got antsy & carried on, but so what? If that's what it took to get the parents there, so be it. It just reminded me of church, & how our pastor would remind us to "suffer the little children" when one of them started acting up. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

"suffer the little children" That is funny!!!

At my old church the ushers would LITERALLY ask the parents to take their little ones to the nursery and the pastor even TOLD a mother to take her child out right in the middle of his sermon once! Somehow I don't picture that happening at my new church since this pastor puts such an emphasis on children and making church enjoyable for them!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I've stopped talking to anyone about it. I keep it to myself or at least keep it within a small prepper group in my region.

Just this morning I received an email in response to a post I made on a national prepper site. They live fairly close, come to find out, and they have a few other families in their "circle" as well.

We anticipate a meet up at one of our state parks once the weather warms up a bit so we can put faces to names, share information, and maybe begin building a beneficial network.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I sure didn't give "Preparedness" much of a thought when I was younger. I was way too full of myself and at that time didn't have any "real" responsibilities.

It took the responsibilities of a father and wanting to protect my girls at "whatever" cost to wake me up. It took my better half getting "on board" before we could really start preparing "in earnest".

I think it takes a certain mindset to just GET to the point of realizing that YOU have to take care of YOU, because you can't count on anyone else taking care of you and yours. It's a responsibility thing, I think.


----------



## Listmaker (Feb 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, for some younger people, the education system has brainwashed them into thinking that socialism is just fine and dandy. I have four adult kids (30,28,26 and 24) and a 12 year old. Every one of the older ones think I'm crazy, brainwashed by conservative media and wasting money on all my readiness. I've always been a gardener and tried to be more or less self sufficient. You'd think that growing up around that, they would be more like me. I guess they are too busy trying to make a living and make a life for themselves that they don't want to even imagine that their perfect world might not aways be that way. I honestly think that denial and fear play a part in the attitude of " This is America, things like that can't happen here". Like "OldVet" said....I know where they will run when things get bad. Home to their parents and the farm. Where there is food, shelter, protection.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I have truly enjoyed this thread and I am very pleased that you "younger" preppers on here are speaking out about yourselves and telling why you are doing what you are and what got you started.
IMHO it just takes a little common sense, the ability to look at things without a bias, and be astute enough to realize that everything we hold near and dear may soon be in "the crapper" and then be willing to do something to prepare for it, and again in MHO that is what being a prepper is all about.

So it seems to me that you D "youngsters" ) aren't bias, have a more than ample amount of common sense, and are very astute or you wouldn't be prepping. 
Now if we could just figure out how to get through to more of the 20 to 40 crowd in our areas without "putting our buisness in the street" it would be a giant step in the right direction and possibly help in making a better road to recovery if/when TSHTF. 

Oh and Pam, the honor would seriously be ours. So there oh gritty one


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I have truly enjoyed this thread and I am very pleased that you "younger" preppers on here are speaking out about yourselves and telling why you are doing what you are and what got you started.


HA! Finally found a crowd where I'm a young'un again! 
37 and most of the family picks on me like I'm over the hill.

Thanks Dan!
:beercheer:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Claymore5150 said:


> HA! Finally found a crowd where I'm a young'un again!
> 37 and most of the family picks on me like I'm over the hill.
> 
> Thanks Dan!
> :beercheer:


Well my Son is 39, so yep you are still a Youngster in my book.

So hang in there "youngster" and keep on keeping on.:2thumb:


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

There are so many different levels of interest even among preppers, that it's almost impossible to organize anything cohesive between the same ages, much less between the young and the old. 

Some folks are totally into individually living off the land, and don't want to participate in modern society. Prepping is more than plans for survival, it's a hobby and a sport, as well as a challenge to their brain and body.

Others prefer a communal setting...tribes...like the 60's hippies. They see strength in numbers, but don't totally trust their own skills and strengths.

Some, because of our age, are unable and unwilling to drop out of society, and our preps are more like buying an short term insurance policy. We know that what we prepare for is inconvenience and limited hardship, not armageddon. We will be the unwanted and the unneeded, and no amount of armament will prevent the taking of what we have by the others, when it means the survival of their families.

A few think an exta twelvepack and two bags of chips is stocking up, while others think a full box of condoms and a baggy of weed is prepping. They are the next to be disposed of after the aged.

Interest in survival practices won't be widespread until it's too late to prep, and I suppose that's why gun and ammo sales continue to flourish.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Imho anyone who has a group to meet with should count themselves lucky. I would like nothing more than to have other people around locally that are willing to except and talk about preeping. I have one brother he is kinda interested. And he has 2 brothers that are just now thinking something could be wrong with our economy. Its hard being a single person trying to prep.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I started prepping in my 20's. Sure, lots of people that young aren't thinking ahead, because when you are 24 you thing you'll live forever and your joints will never hurt. I work with a lot of younger folks, and when push comes to shove they are much less trusting of the government than older people are. They are also a lot less trusting of older folks (although I think that is just a timeless attitude among youngster) and people in general, and aren't going to confide in many. They keep a solid poker face covered by a veneer of triviality -- and it works. Well.

But listen to some of the comments you are making! If you walk around with an attitude that all young people are stupid, looking for handouts and have nothing on their mind but an iPod, *of course* you'll never meet the younger preppers. They see you coming and steer clear. Wouldn't you?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think the older we are, the more we are able to remember life being more self-reliant, more independent. The younger crowd has grown up with government reaching into all aspects of our lives, less independence - they can't help not seeing what they've never been exposed to. So to prep is a bigger stretch for the younger crowd than it is for the older crowd. Kudos to the ones who are able to make that stretch.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pam dear, I have boots older then you :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

*


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I think the older we are, the more we are able to remember life being more self-reliant, more independent. The younger crowd has grown up with government reaching into all aspects of our lives, less independence - they can't help not seeing what they've never been exposed to. So to prep is a bigger stretch for the younger crowd than it is for the older crowd. Kudos to the ones who are able to make that stretch.


I have to lay blame on my own shoulders for not prepping sooner and teaching that to my child. I have always gardened and canned, saved my money and stayed out of debt and so does she. I did get a teaching moment last week when I opened my preps to her after she was laid off from her job. She has been seeing little bits on visits home and mocked me just a little, but she was very thankful for things she didn't have to buy. I believe that she will take my advice more readily now than ever before and we have been communicating more than we have in a while.

Before retirement, my life was filled with raising her and getting by. I was concerned about the economy, but didn't take the time to do anything about it. I knew better and someone should have smacked me 30 years ago.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

LilRedHen, if you have been gardening, canning, saving money and staying out of debt, you've already been "prepping". To me, "prepping" is just the current name for the age old practice of sensible living and learning some self-reliant skills with an eye to future (good or bad). If your daughter is following your example of living sensibly, you've done a good job being a parent and have already taught her some important "prepping" skills. Our kids learn a lot more by our example than our lectures. I'm sorry she lost her job, but it's good you are there for her. The skills you have and have taught your daughter will serve you both much better than any stash of MRE's.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I am finding out that there are more young prepers than I had ever thought. One of my sons (we kind of adopted each other) is in the military. He is a preper and is much further along than I am. He is a member of this site now, but has followed this site every since I told him about it about a year and a half ago. He talks to me about how he is amazed at the amount of prepers that are in the military, young kids 19 to 22, he is in his upper twenties. He is stationed in the south but is putting together a plan to get back home when TSHTF. With 30 months of combat under his belt he knows how to pick and chose the right people to form a unit to get back home. He is way wise beyond his years. Just making the point that from what he says, a lot of twenty'something kids "get it" and are prepers with enough "sense" to keep a low profile.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I think being in the military gives him a whole different perspective on prepping because he has seen for his own eyes what is going on in other countries and knows more about the inner working of our gov't and that probably instills the desire to prep in them!


----------



## sleepy (Nov 12, 2011)

> Unfortunately, for some younger people, the education system has brainwashed them into thinking that socialism is just fine and dandy.


While this is true, the greatest flaw of the modern education system is a failure to teach critical thought and history. I attended a private school(thanks to Dad working two jobs) where the application of critical thinking/history to solve problems in the present was pounded into our head every day. This gave me the ability to recognize equine organic waste material when I see it. Presently the emphasis(at least in my childrens school) is passing standardized tests that the teachers don't believe in. Since young people do not have the ability to logically analyze problems\arguments\political events, we have an emerging generation who will believe whatever the latest trendy news person tells them is the truth. This "truth" is usually that everything will be all right, nothing to see here.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

With age comes maturity and responsibility. With some exceptions, the majority of "us" have reached the point where we can see a possibility of retiring our debt or have already done so and are now looking at providing for a future for us, our kids and in many cases grandkids regardless of what happens out there. We are at a point that we pay attention to what is going on around us and realize there are problems. When i was in my 20's I never paid attention to the news and thus really didn't have any idea of how good or bad things were. 

Now having family responsibilities and paying attention I realize how much of my younger years I wasted in terms of efforts, money and time, all on frivolous pursuits and things. I think until you reach this point you can't really prep as you just won't have the right mindset.


----------



## tarabird224 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm actually 13  I'm the most prepper-ish in my family and I'm trying to "convert" them. I'm a girl but not a wimp, I've been practicing shooting with guns and arrows and I know quite a lot about plants and survival in general. But at the same time, I'm still a normal 13 year old girl, I do love my IPod and Facebook, I just don't NEED them.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Hozay, believe me, if I knew where to find a prepping group or even a gardening club around my new area, I'd be going. My friends who are pretty much all around the same age (22-24) as me are calling me names for doing "grandma" things. Their take is that since I crochet, can, garden, and am a wife , that I am dull and too responsible for them. Oh well, that's too bad for them. The issues that I have is that I know absolutely no one else my age to relate to and in my area. I'm pretty much alone. It's getting kind of depressing....okay REALLY depressing.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Our generation was raised as consumers and that is the way we think now.

I remember a couple years ago I was helping my grandfather with something and broke his hammerhead off of his old rusty hammer. He told me to put it in his shed and he would re-handle it later. I said something like "I'll just throw it away and get you a new one at Wal-Mart, there only like 5 bucks." He said he had been rehandling that hammer since before I was born. I looked at him like he had three heads and he asked me if I even knew how to rehandle a hammer. I didn't, he taught me.

We were raised on cheap disposable goods. When something breaks, you throw it away and replace it with cheap disposable goods. You don't keep chickens because chicken costs a dollar a pound at the store 3 blocks away. You don't have a garden because food is so cheap and convenient. Because of this and suburbia alot of us never had the opportunity to learn any basic useful skills.

When I try to talk to my peers and same-aged co-workers about any type of prepping stuff they think I'm nuts. They can't imagine a world where you cannot turn a faucet and get water, or go to the store and get food. None of them have any useful skills. When they hear my opinion they say "your freaking me out with this shit" or the old, "i'll just come to your house"

Prepping takes time, money and effort. All of which seem to be in short supply for most people. I just turned 30.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

tarabird224 said:


> I'm actually 13  I'm the most prepper-ish in my family and I'm trying to "convert" them. I'm a girl but not a wimp, I've been practicing shooting with guns and arrows and I know quite a lot about plants and survival in general. But at the same time, I'm still a normal 13 year old girl, I do love my IPod and Facebook, I just don't NEED them.


Kiddo if you are "for real" then my hat is off to you. My oldest grandchild (girl) is 14 going on 2. She is still at the "I want everything my way" stage, and tries to get away with everything she can. So I guess you can understand why what you just posted would impress the heck out of me. :congrat::2thumb::congrat:

Don't push your family to hard trying to "convert" them.

Most parents don't like to be "lectured to" by their children or told that you know more than they do about a subject (even tho you probably do), so try to go slow and easy and make them think it's their idea and not yours that they get onboard. 
Try leaving articles from the newspapers, or things you have printed out from the web laying around for them to see. Encourage them to watch certain programs that you think might help your cause and any other subtle things that you can think of to try and get through to them.

Hang in there kiddo and good luck with your family, I hope you can get them to see what is really going on and realize that they had better start to prepare. :goodluck:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

My Son is very interested in being able to live in any situation, but he gotten really irritated with forums in general, so he just lurks, and usually asks, why people ask the same old question over and over.
Marketers work hard to get people to believe that they NEED what they are selling, having people able to look after themselves is counter productive for them.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

tarabird224 said:


> I'm actually 13  I'm the most prepper-ish in my family and I'm trying to "convert" them. I'm a girl but not a wimp, I've been practicing shooting with guns and arrows and I know quite a lot about plants and survival in general. But at the same time, I'm still a normal 13 year old girl, I do love my IPod and Facebook, I just don't NEED them.


Welcome Tarabird! That is great that you are prepping at your age! I hope your parents get on board soon!


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

it was already said, but i do think military people have an advantage. we see young what is like to live in a third world country and we see just how different people act when it comes down to survival. i am a young prepper too (27) and i have a hard time convincing any of the people(my age) i know that what i am doing isnt crazy. most of them see problems with our government, but they believe that there will always be some sort of system there to protect them. i go to my local VFW a lot, and the (old timers) mostly world war 2 and vietnam vets, have been teaching me how to do things. they've taught me how to garden more efficiently, how to can, they gave me a reloading set and are teaching me to use it(it was a bit dated, but just needed cleaned)other than that, my dad(also a vietnam vet) is my best friend, when i am not in college i drive home and spend time with him fixing cars or refinishing furniture. he teaches me things that would be useful to a prepper every single day i'm with him, and WE HAVE A GOOD TIME DOING IT. i dont have a group that i meet with to discuss prepping. i dont really have anyone besides my family, the guys at the VFW, and you guys to discuss it with. i wish that there was a group in my area i could meet with, but lets face it, our type of people dont exactly post meetings on billboards.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just turned 31, and I am starting to learn about prepping and make my own plans. I have several friends around my age who are doing some prepping. They are mostly people I've met online and are doing it for different reasons though.(Like they share my completely delusional fear of zombies LOL) My husband is the same age and he thinks I'm crazy for worrying about stuff like this. We have a 9 yo, 8yo, and 2yo. The older two do spend some time out with my husband hunting and camping and learning some outdoors stuff from him, so I guess that's a good start.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Hozay, believe me, if I knew where to find a prepping group or even a gardening club around my new area, I'd be going. My friends who are pretty much all around the same age (22-24) as me are calling me names for doing "grandma" things. Their take is that since I crochet, can, garden, and am a wife , that I am dull and too responsible for them. Oh well, that's too bad for them. The issues that I have is that I know absolutely no one else my age to relate to and in my area. I'm pretty much alone. It's getting kind of depressing....okay REALLY depressing.


SD , I wish I knew what to say in your case.. I guess there are some ideas that might help.. place an ad in a trade paper " WANTED.. Non Hybred seeds"... anybody who answers just might be somebody you can work with down the road.., I know at most garden shows there are folks selling prep products even if they don't say so.. start a conversation.. check any rural towns nearby where somebody sells farm eggs.. good place to get to know others..go slow..

I started going to a local range to shoot , I go during the week when all the other old retired farts are out there but I've met some folks that think just like I do.. so far I'm just getting to the nod and chat stage but it's a start...

If you know how to can you might place an ad offering a class on how to can, get the Home Ed teacher involved.. the folks who show up will be just like you.. well most will be.. and all it takes is a comment about how your so worried about the high costs of food and that it might make sense to maybe keep extra in the house.. and I'll bet the conversation gets going.. look for the older lady who just listens and don't say much, she's your real prepper lol.. and probably looking for others like you and her..

Do I know what I'm talking about? well kinda.. but it seems like common sense to me...

Good Luck!! other then that... Move to TX... place is full of us!!

Last minute idea... look for a Coupon clipping group !... one of them will be a prepper for sure!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

tarabird224 said:


> I'm actually 13  I'm the most prepper-ish in my family and I'm trying to "convert" them. I'm a girl but not a wimp, I've been practicing shooting with guns and arrows and I know quite a lot about plants and survival in general. But at the same time, I'm still a normal 13 year old girl, I do love my IPod and Facebook, I just don't NEED them.


*Tara , I'm kinda Old Vet in that "if your for real" ...:dunno: then welcome!!.. glad to see your "Awake" so to speak...

I don't know how the "Allowance " program works in your home but you might try just buying stuff like Tuna and other simple to eat foods start a little pantry in your closet.. sooner or later the Momster will see it and ask.. just say well I worry about things like the power going out for days or weeks or stuff like that.. and I think it won't hurt to have some extra food around so I'm stockpiling it here in my closet... .. might help or might not.. but I did hear of a young lady who did that and made her folks wake up and take heed ad now all are prepping like mad!! so try it if you want..

Never wait until somebody else says OK ! Lets do it... you might just be waiting while hell freezes over.. do what you can, on your own.. Good Luck !!
HB*


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, or maybe volunteer to help with the grocery shopping. Slide an extra can or two in there. 
(My 11yr old daughter seems to have a knack of doing that with snacks and stuff).


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

*tarabird*, do you have 4H groups in your area? It's a great way to meet people your age who are interested in things like gardening, livestock, food prep, sewing, all sorts of things that would relate to being self-sufficient. My kids had a great time in 4H and even got to go to some national meets. There's college scholarship potential there too. If you call your county extension agent, they should be able to tell you if there is an active group in your area.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Rachel said:


> Pam, you aren't the only youngster! 29 here, love to sew, knit, garden, homeschool, getting into canning and dehydrating. Dh reloads his ammo and hunts, is great with cars/mechanics. I agree with you about being born to be a prepper, it has always been in my nature to have a plan b or c and to have the preps to go with that plan.


I'm 29 too. For the next 4 months anyway. Wife is 26. Still getting her on board.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> SD , I wish I knew what to say in your case.. I guess there are some ideas that might help.. place an ad in a trade paper " WANTED.. Non Hybred seeds"... anybody who answers just might be somebody you can work with down the road.., I know at most garden shows there are folks selling prep products even if they don't say so.. start a conversation.. check any rural towns nearby where somebody sells farm eggs.. good place to get to know others..go slow..
> 
> I started going to a local range to shoot , I go during the week when all the other old retired farts are out there but I've met some folks that think just like I do.. so far I'm just getting to the nod and chat stage but it's a start...
> 
> ...


I definitely need to get to a gun range. I haven't been shooting since I graduated the police academy. I hope I haven't rusted up too much.  And coupon clubs sound like a neat idea. I hope I can find something like that out here. If you'd see the high rollers waltzing around out here, you'd wonder where they got the money for their fancy clothes and cars! Maybe from couponing!? I could only dream! :lolsmash:

I wish I could move to Texas. I'd fit right it! Plus there always seems to be work for police officers down there. Definitely plus!


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

tarabird224 said:


> I'm a girl but not a wimp


Don't let anyone tell you girls are "wimps!" You'll probably never have the potential to be as physically strong as a typical male, but most people never get close to their potential anyway. So just keep living up to your full potential, and you'll be way ahead of the crowd. :2thumb:

And welcome!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

We just found out that our neighbors are preppers!!! They're on the same page as us on some things and on different pages with other things. It's totally awesome to know they are like-minded. Other than them I know of nobody that is thinking like we are. 
If there ever was a group of people who wanted to get together for meetings I would TOTALLY volunteer to babysit a room full of kids! Wouldn't bother me in the least if they'd watch mine for the next meeting.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We have a local store (ok 40 miles away, but that's fairly local in the rural area) that specializes in Prepping gear. It's a great place to me like minded individuals. We also have a local Tea Party/Patriots group that meets monthly. They sometimes have speakers that cover topics related to prepping, such as canning, gardening, and such. It's another great place to meet those that are like minded.

I started "prepping" in the 80's, when my children were born. Being able to provide for them as best as possible during hard times just seemed the natural thing to do. Now my children are in the 25 - 30 range and are doing their own preps. It's a good feeling to know that the "kids" have enough sense to think ahead.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

I am not a prepper, hoarder or any of the other things I am called except cheap. I have a large family and they were tough to raise. I learned to stretch a dollar as far as I could. I still buy in bulk when I can save a buck. I don't garden much, but I do trade some. If you like rice, which I don't, I keep enough on hand to feed an emergency situation if needed, for up to 50 people. That covers the immediate family for at least a week. And then we start on dry beans which I do like. I am so cheap that I buy loose eggs by the case(15 dozen) and I am the only one that eats them right now. Do you know how many ways an egg can be prepared? LOTS. One of my 9 yo grandson and his 13 yo brother like to play in the woods alone during daylight hours and have been taught what they can use to get by if needed. Their favorite toy is a stick because it can be "anything you want". To go two weeks without going to a store for food of any kind has been my goal for over 50 years and I have had to do that at least twice in my life.


----------

